# Electrical items UK to Spain



## buddy1962 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if I can use my UK television and any other electrical items in Spain 
we are hoping to move over from the UK by the end of this year.
Looking for any help and advice from a newbie on the forum
Many thanks


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

buddy1962 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if I can use my UK television and any other electrical items in Spain
> we are hoping to move over from the UK by the end of this year.
> Looking for any help and advice from a newbie on the forum
> Many thanks


Electrically yes. Everything I bought with me works except for the answerphone - I gave up trying to get the correct adaptor.


----------



## buddy1962 (Jan 23, 2016)

peedee said:


> Electrically yes. Everything I bought with me works except for the answerphone - I gave up trying to get the correct adaptor.


Thank you for your quick response, I appreciate it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

British digital (DAB) radios don't work here.


----------



## buddy1962 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for letting me know I will leave that here then.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Also clocks that self adjust to the correct time, if bought in UK, don't work here. The time signal is sent out on a different frequency. But all of our electrical items all work perfectly, hair driers, fridge freezers, tv, radio, computers etc...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

make sure you have a plug adapter though!!

Jo xxx


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

don't forget that over here the plugs are firstly not fused (dumb), secondly a lot of the sockets have no means to earth your appliance through the socket outlet, (dumber), thirdly they don't take into account correct polarity so you can actually get small shocks off laptop base screws (I use small pieces of insulation tape), fourthly protect your IT equipment with a decent surge protector, if you do change the plugs then get decent quality ones avoid the Chinese bazaars (what price your neck) that have a 'scraping' earth connection for use in outlets that do have a means of earthing. Other than that you should be ok, don't worry about the supply being 220v in some areas as all newish electrical equipment will run just fine on it.


----------



## buddy1962 (Jan 23, 2016)

Would it be worth getting an electrician to change the plugs over then, once in Spain? Or
Is the best option just to have adapt or plugs?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

buddy1962 said:


> Would it be worth getting an electrician to change the plugs over then, once in Spain? Or
> Is the best option just to have adapt or plugs?


 We didnt bother, eventhough my other half is an electrician. In fact now we're back in the UK, we still use adaptors for the things we bought in Spain that have two pin plugs!!! The choice is yours, but it'll cost you!

When we first arrived in Spain - we forgot and I'd made such a fuss about my hairdryer and phone chargers coming with us! When we arrived, I couldnt plug them in and didnt know where to go to buy any lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## huckdog (Jan 12, 2016)

If you need to change the plug, it is certainly worth changing the whole cord with a molded plug already attached. The replacement plugs here are not very strong and can be very unsafe at times.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

thrax said:


> Also clocks that self adjust to the correct time, if bought in UK, don't work here. The time signal is sent out on a different frequency.


My UK clock radio does self adjust. It's only 18 months or so old so maybe your comment only applies to older models


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

buddy1962 said:


> Would it be worth getting an electrician to change the plugs over then, once in Spain? Or
> Is the best option just to have adapt or plugs?


The spec on adaptors says that they should no be used for permanent connection - they're temporary travel adaptors only


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

thrax said:


> Also clocks that self adjust to the correct time, if bought in UK, don't work here. The time signal is sent out on a different frequency. But all of our electrical items all work perfectly, hair driers, fridge freezers, tv, radio, computers etc...


The clock may have a switch on it to work with Germany instead of the UK. Check the battery compartment. Works perfectly if it has.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Simon22 said:


> The clock may have a switch on it to work with Germany instead of the UK. Check the battery compartment. Works perfectly if it has.


No it doesn't. But we bought one from Lidl and that works fine!! Not sure why you mention Germany or does that mean Germany and Spain use the same frequency?


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

huckdog said:


> If you need to change the plug, it is certainly worth changing the whole cord with a molded plug already attached. The replacement plugs here are not very strong and can be very unsafe at times.


if you go down this route DO NOT replace the cord yourself a lot of electrical equipment especially TV's contain banks of capacitors that will hold and discharge even when unplugged enough current to at least damage the equipment and at worst kill you!!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The big problem is plug in transformers (the things that often charge mobile phones and other low power devices. The have to use adaptors. If you have several such as with computer equipment then bring a 13A multi socket extension lead, then you only have to change the plug on the lead and all your 13a plugs just plug into the extension lead.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

thrax said:


> No it doesn't. But we bought one from Lidl and that works fine!! Not sure why you mention Germany or does that mean Germany and Spain use the same frequency?


They are not all over the place, there is one in Germany https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> The big problem is plug in transformers (the things that often charge mobile phones and other low power devices. The have to use adaptors. If you have several such as with computer equipment then bring a 13A multi socket extension lead, then you only have to change the plug on the lead and all your 13a plugs just plug into the extension lead.


good advice off baldilocks that's what I have got behind my telly, does telly/playstation/camera charger/shaver charger all still on 'british' moulded fused plugs.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

buddy1962 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if I can use my UK television and any other electrical items in Spain
> we are hoping to move over from the UK by the end of this year.
> Looking for any help and advice from a newbie on the forum
> Many thanks


Hello Buddy.
Yes of course you can like the vast bulk of us.
Simply buy good quality plugs and AKI do stock some good ones now, take your time to connect them well & its job done.
As has been said bring a good UK extension lead with you as this will he handy for those plugs that include a charger.


----------

